# Cincinnati HERF thread



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright guys, let's get this started. Adam (chippewastud79) and I have been talking about doing this for a long time now, and after the success of the Indy HERF and talking to guys there that said they would love to come to our neck of the woods, we figured that the time has come to get the ball rolling. :ss

We have a couple different options as far as location:

1) The first is the Beer Sellar in Newport, KY (http://www.beersellar.net/). With over 120 bottled beers and 60 on draft and cigar friendly, this would be a nice place to do it. Their food is basic bar food (pizza, fried fat, I mean cheese, etc). The Beer Sellar is also the location that the Party Source uses for their weekly Tuesday night HERF that regularly has 100+ people. I could talk with Eric and Micah at the Party Source and work with them to reserve an area just for us which would be pretty cool. They have pool tables, lots of TV's and a massive bar. I think this would be our best bet.

2) Willies Sports Cafe (http://www.williesonline.com/) This place is cigar friendly and has a more expanded menu. This is a restaurant though, not a bar and may be a little bit harder for everyone to socialize and move around at.

3) Hooters. Well, it's Hooters and they allow cigar smoking. Plain and simple. I can probably reserve an area for us here as well.

Now on to the date: I was thinking either Nov. 8th or 15th. The 22nd is the Ohio State vs. Michigan game which will likely take up LOTS of people's day in this area and the 29th is the Saturday after Thanksgiving which likely means most will be with their families. Either date listed above works for me.

If you'd like to come, and are serious about it, post your name, which date works (if either one is fine, please post either), and which location you think you'd like. Once we get a good response, Adam and I will finalize everything and we'll proceed to the countdown! :chk:chk

1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
2) Elderboy02 - either date, Beer Sellar or Willie's (Hooters is kind of cramped although the scenery is nice  )
3)
4)
5)


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
2) Elderboy02 - either date, Beer Sellar or Willie's (Hooters is kind of cramped)
3) Smitdavi - either date afaik, any place
4)
5)


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
2) Elderboy02 - either date, Beer Sellar or Willie's 
3) Smitdavi - either date afaik, any place
4) Chippewastud - Just do the damn thing :tu
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
2) Elderboy02 - either date, Beer Sellar or Willie's 
3) Smitdavi - either date afaik, any place
4) Chippewastud - Just do the damn thing :tu
5) IndyRob - 11/15, Anywhere but I like me some hooters! :tu
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
2) Elderboy02 - either date, Beer Sellar or Willie's 
3) Smitdavi - either date afaik, any place
4) Chippewastud - Just do the damn thing :tu
5) IndyRob - 11/15, Anywhere but I like me some hooters! :tu
6)hotreds- either date, any location- but which Hooters did you have in mind?
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

hotreds said:


> ....but which Hooters did you have in mind?


All of these locations are in the Covington/Bellevue/Newport Area in Northern Kentucky, right across the river :tu


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
2) Elderboy02 - either date, Beer Sellar or Willie's 
3) Smitdavi - either date afaik, any place
4) Chippewastud - Just do the damn thing :tu
5) IndyRob - 11/15, Anywhere but I like me some hooters! :tu
6)hotreds- either date, any location- but which Hooters did you have in mind?
7) garyatmaui - either date, prefer the Beer Cellar, easier to socialize
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
2) Elderboy02 - either date, Beer Sellar or Willie's 
3) Smitdavi - either date afaik, any place
4) Chippewastud - Just do the damn thing :tu
5) IndyRob - 11/15, Anywhere but I like me some hooters! :tu
6)hotreds- either date, any location- but which Hooters did you have in mind?
7) garyatmaui - either date, prefer the Beer Cellar, easier to socialize
8) Seanohue - either date, preferably the one where I won't have to sit outside 
9)
10)


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> 8) Seanohue - either date, preferably the one where I won't have to sit outside


hahahahahahahahaha

I'm going to have to wait until we get closer to the date. technically, i can do either one but i have a ton going on that month and can't commit quite yet. I want to, though! :tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
2) Elderboy02 - either date, Beer Sellar or Willie's 
3) Smitdavi - either date afaik, any place
4) Chippewastud - Just do the damn thing :tu
5) IndyRob - 11/15, Anywhere but I like me some hooters! :tu
6)hotreds- either date, any location- but which Hooters did you have in mind?
7) garyatmaui - either date, prefer the Beer Cellar, easier to socialize
8) Seanohue - either date, preferably the one where I won't have to sit outside 
9) hardcz - 2nd sat would be the only time I could go, hoping to get people to carpool for gas cost..... and yea... might need to find some place to stay... don't look forward to a 4.5 hour drive home after
10)


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

hardcz said:


> 1) BengalMan - either date, Beer Sellar
> 2) Elderboy02 - either date, Beer Sellar or Willie's
> 3) Smitdavi - either date afaik, any place
> 4) Chippewastud - Just do the damn thing :tu
> ...


 KidRock387 2nd sat would be the only time I could go, hoping to get people to carpool for gas cost..... and yea... might need to find some place to stay... don't look forward to a 4.5 hour drive home after


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

If I can make it the 15th would have to be the date. Still a bit away before I know anything for sure.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

For those that bring wives or children there are a couple of things to do.

1) Newport on the Levee (http://www.newportonthelevee.com/) Plenty of shopping, dining, movies and entertainment.
2) Florence Mall - Well, it's a mall.
3) Tower Place - Mall downtown, also across the street from Saks 5th Ave and Tiffanys. 
4) Rookwood Commons (http://www.shoprookwood.com/) - Outdoor shopping plaza, lots of shops and restaurants.

All these places are very close, the farthest would be Rookwood and Florence Mall, being about 10-15 minutes tops.


----------



## AdamTrioxin (Oct 6, 2006)

Since I am only in Florence, I would like to make it to the HERF. My problem is that deer season starts on the 8th and runs through the 23rd, my success or failure in the field will dictate my schedule, so I really can't commit to anything.

Adam


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

What would everyone think about going to Hooters and getting a reserved area and getting food and some drinks, then heading over to the Beer Sellar? They are both on a boat on the river right next to each other. This way we all get better food than bar food and can have a smoke or two, then after were good and full, head next door to the Beer Sellar where the alcohol selection is a lot better. Thoughts?


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> What would everyone think about going to Hooters and getting a reserved area and getting food and some drinks, then heading over to the Beer Sellar? They are both on a boat on the river right next to each other. This way we all get better food than bar food and can have a smoke or two, then after were good and full, head next door to the Beer Sellar where the alcohol selection is a lot better. Thoughts?


Sounds good... Just make sure we have a big enough area reserved. :tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> Sounds good... Just make sure we have a big enough area reserved. :tu


Won't be a problem.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Bump to the top. After talking to people, it seems that Nov. 8th will be the best day for this, so everyone mark your calenders.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I got it marked down for the 8th. :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm gonna have to pass on this one fellas. 
I'll be in Vegas.


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be there. I'll mark down the 8th but either date works for me. The Hooters then Beer Sellar idea sounds like a winner.


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2008)

I should be able to make it on the 8th, providing nothing comes up.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds good, I will update the thread as things get closer with details.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Sounds like I can do this one. Will confirm for sure as we get closer but I am a 90% on this one. 

Hey Gary maybe we can drive down together if your going alone.

We can get a jump on the cigar smoking 

Chas


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

hardcz said:


> 9) hardcz - 2nd sat would be the only time I could go, hoping to get people to carpool for gas cost..... and yea... might need to find some place to stay... don't look forward to a 4.5 hour drive home after


Sissy!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is an updated list.

1) BengalMan 
2) Elderboy02 
3) Smitdavi 
4) Chippewastud 
5) IndyRob -- Maybe
6)hotreds
7) garyatmaui
8) Seanohue 
9) hardcz 
10) AdamTrioxin
11) WarMace
12) Brad
13) ChasDen
14) The Dakotan -- maybe
15) Jbailey


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

BengalMan said:


> Here is an updated list.
> 
> 1) BengalMan
> 2) Elderboy02
> ...


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> BengalMan said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an updated list.
> ...


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Sounds great! Hooters and the Beer Sellar are only 50 ft apart on the landing. We can smoke up one and then go smoke up the other! 
Should be a fun time.................:r
I can make it the 8th. Put me down +1! I'll also alert some other local BOTLs from another board.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright everyone, below is an updated list. I just got off the phone with The Party Source. They are going to sponsor a pack of cigars for all that attend the HERF!!!! So here is the updated plan:

1pm - Meet at The Party Source to check out the store, meet Eric Brown, the Assistant Manager and Micah Dennison, the Cigar Manager. At this point, say you are a part of the Cincinnati HERF and you will receive a FREE pack of cigars. 
2pm - Meet at Hooters and have wings and some beer.
3:30 - Head over to the Beer Sellar for drink specials and cigar smoking until the herf ends.

Hope to see everyone out! This is shaping up to be an amazing HERF thanks to The Party Source (www.thepartysouce.com), Hooters, and the Beer Sellar!

1) BengalMan
2) Elderboy02
3) Smitdavi
4) Chippewastud
5) IndyRob -- Maybe
6)hotreds
7) garyatmaui
8) Seanohue
9) hardcz
10) AdamTrioxin
11) WarMace
12) Brad
13) ChasDen
14) The Dakotan -- maybe
15) Jbailey
16) DAFU


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet. Micha is a great guy, I was over there yesterday to restock the cooler, he gave me 3 Partagas Reservas Decades IV for NOTHING! Not cheap sticks to be handing out.

If some of you guys have never been to the party source before, bring your wallet. They have some of the best prices on singles and boxes I have ever seen, even better than online.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Brad said:


> Sweet. Micha is a great guy, I was over there yesterday to restock the cooler, he gave me 3 Partagas Reservas Decades IV for NOTHING! Not cheap sticks to be handing out.
> 
> If some of you guys have never been to the party source before, bring your wallet. They have some of the best prices on singles and boxes I have ever seen, even better than online.


No doubt Brad, Micah and Eric are good people for sure. This is surely going to be an awsome HERF.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Brad said:


> Sweet. Micha is a great guy, I was over there yesterday to restock the cooler, he gave me 3 Partagas Reservas Decades IV for NOTHING! Not cheap sticks to be handing out.
> 
> If some of you guys have never been to the party source before, bring your wallet. They have some of the best prices on singles and boxes I have ever seen, even better than online.


+1 I should just sign over my paycheck to TPS. Eric and Micah are great people :tu

Thanks for coordinating this Ian. I have my calendar marked, and it is going to be a fun time. :chk


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting some of the local bros!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

BengalMan said:


> Here is an updated list.
> 
> 1) BengalMan
> 2) Elderboy02
> ...


:r I didn't even say I was coming I was just calling Dan a sissy for not wanting to drive 4 1/2 hours. Well see if I can make it.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> :r I didn't even say I was coming I was just calling Dan a sissy for not wanting to drive 4 1/2 hours. Well see if I can make it.


I just made up your mind for you. Your coming. See you on the 8th.:chk


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

BengalMan said:


> I just made up your mind for you. Your coming. See you on the 8th.:chk


:r:r:r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Will I have any trouble getting in at Hooters?


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Seanohue said:


> Will I have any trouble getting in at Hooters?


Why? Are you under 21? I see kids in there all the time.


----------



## ericb (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

ericb said:


> I'm In


Sweet! Eric B is the best! :tu


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Will I have any trouble getting in at Hooters?


Nah, you should be fine.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Will I have any trouble getting in at Hooters?


Not unless you have an outstanding warrant for your arrest for a completely non-violent crime 

Actually there should be no problems with anyone getting in anywhere considering the time of day we are planning on starting, the Beer Sellar has a very lax ID'ing policy to begin with and we should have some exemption given it is an event. :tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Spoke with Eric from the Party Source and TPS is helping me out with this full board. Eric and I have some great things planned for all that attend, so if your not confirmed or added your name to the list, please do so because it's going to be a GREAT HERF.

Here is an updated list.

1) BengalMan
2) Elderboy02
3) Smitdavi
4) Chippewastud
5) IndyRob -- Maybe
6)hotreds
7) garyatmaui
8) Seanohue
9) hardcz
10) AdamTrioxin
11) WarMace
12) Brad
13) ChasDen
14) The Dakotan -- maybe
15) Jbailey
16) Eric B


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

To the top!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

The wife actually suggested we make a weekend out of this event   

Whats this she wants to go   

Any problem bringing the wife?

Chas


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> The wife actually suggested we make a weekend out of this event
> 
> Whats this she wants to go
> 
> ...


No problem. Bring her along. The more the merrier!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> The wife actually suggested we make a weekend out of this event
> 
> Whats this she wants to go
> 
> ...


No problem Chas, a couple guys at the Indy herf brought their wives. If you look at my posts on the 1st page you will see plenty of shopping areas for her to go spend some money at. :hn She's more than welcome to hang out, go shopping, or both. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

For those gorillas who are interested in a place to stay, here are some options for lodging and the rates that are available online. 
None of these hotels are more than 5+ minutes away and the rates do not include any discounts (AAA, military, etc.). :tu

Comfort Suites Newport
(859) 291-6700 
choicehotels.com 
420 Riverboat Row, Newport, KY 41071
Rooms from $114.99

Quality Hotel & Suites Central 
4747 Montgomery Rd. , Cincinnati, OH 45212 
(513) 351-6000
Rooms from $79.40

Courtyard Cincinnati Covington
(859) 491-4000 
500 W 3rd St, Covington, KY 41011
Rooms from $109

Holiday Inn Riverfront Covington
600 W 3rd St. Covington, KY 41011
(877) 786-9480
Rooms from $95


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

ChasDen said:


> The wife actually suggested we make a weekend out of this event
> 
> Whats this she wants to go
> 
> ...


Katie has gone to all the herf's that I have attended. The wives surprisingly have a good time too :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

hotredsmama will likely come with.


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm, I could bring some 20 year old blondes, but wasn't sure if you guys could handle it or not.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Brad said:


> Hmmm, I could bring some 20 year old blondes, but wasn't sure if you guys could handle it or not.


I love me some 20 year old blondes :chk


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> I love me some 20 year old blondes :chk


One of them is mine :dr

The rest are up for pickins'.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Count me in! I like to get down to Cincy whenever I can (grew up in West Chester), and I can find no better reason! A good friend of mine Kyle (schweiger_schmoke) may join, as long as everything goes smoothly.

1) BengalMan
2) Elderboy02
3) Smitdavi
4) Chippewastud
5) IndyRob -- Maybe
6)hotreds
7) garyatmaui
8) Seanohue
9) hardcz
10) AdamTrioxin
11) WarMace
12) Brad
13) ChasDen
14) The Dakotan -- maybe
15) Jbailey
16) Eric B
17) thunderbucks
18) schweiger_schmoke (probable)


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds good, look forward to meeting you Thunder! This is shaping up nicely.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Brad said:


> One of them is mine :dr
> 
> The rest are up for pickins'.


I won't steal your lady. LOL. Can't wait to meet ya.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> I won't steal your lady. LOL. Can't wait to meet ya.


Don't lie, you ain't stealing anyones lady :r


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I haven't really been active here for the last 9 mos. to a year, and man some things have changed. I feel like when I was most active (Spring-Summer 07) there were few Cincy BOTLs, but damn, this seems to be more than I had ever known!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

thunderbucks said:


> I haven't really been active here for the last 9 mos. to a year, and man some things have changed. I feel like when I was most active (Spring-Summer 07) there were few Cincy BOTLs, but damn, this seems to be more than I had ever known!


Yeah, were mounting a nice little group. 

The herf is going to be a great time and things are really coming together. I will have details for Hooters as far as the food options here in the next 5-7 days.


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

very nice, thanks for doing all the leg work guys! Count me in (I think). There's a slight posibilty I'll be in Boston that weekend, but I'll know that in a week or so and will confirm which it is.

-Francis

1) BengalMan
2) Elderboy02
3) Smitdavi
4) Chippewastud
5) IndyRob -- Maybe
6) hotreds
7) garyatmaui
8) Seanohue
9) hardcz
10) AdamTrioxin
11) WarMace
12) Brad
13) ChasDen
14) The Dakotan -- maybe
15) Jbailey
16) Eric B
17) thunderbucks
18) schweiger_schmoke (probable)
19) spectrrr (probable)


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to CS spectrrr! Hopefully you can make it. I see your in Dayton, for school or work? I graduated from Wright State in 06.


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Welcome to CS spectrrr! Hopefully you can make it. I see your in Dayton, for school or work? I graduated from Wright State in 06.


thanks BengalMan - Church actually, I was living in Troy for a 1 year program in my church. 
I just moved back up to New Knoxville, 45 minutes north (TINY town), but folks are more likely to know where Dayton is so I left it listed. I went to school up at Ohio Northern University, graduated '07.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

BUMP! Lots of Herfs out there, we need this one to be a big one. 


I believe Jon (KidRock) will be taking on all comers in arm wrestling, winners will recieve the right to not have their heads drop-kicked by Chuck Norris. :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

spectrrr said:


> thanks BengalMan - Church actually, I was living in Troy for a 1 year program in my church.
> I just moved back up to New Knoxville, 45 minutes north (TINY town), but folks are more likely to know where Dayton is so I left it listed. I went to school up at Ohio Northern University, graduated '07.


Wapakoneta(Home of Neil Armstrong)? You're not too far from Ginghamsburg- the Ginghamsburg Church is amazing and has lotsa great concerts! Would enjoy meeting you!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> BUMP! Lots of Herfs out there, we need this one to be a big one.
> 
> I believe Jon (KidRock) will be taking on all comers in arm wrestling, winners will recieve the right to not have their heads drop-kicked by Chuck Norris. :tu


:r:r


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Wapakoneta(Home of Neil Armstrong)? You're not too far from Ginghamsburg- the Ginghamsburg Church is amazing and has lotsa great concerts! Would enjoy meeting you!


haha, I see you know the area fairly well - I grew up next door to his house! 
Ginghamsburg often has great concerts, that was only about 13 minutes from my place in Troy. Hopefully I'll see you at the Herf!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Dakotan and IndyRob, any updates?


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

The wife and I are a for sure, renting a room this weekend when I figure out if we need it for 1 night or 2.

For anyone sitting on the fence, we spent a weekend just over the border in KY a few years back and had a blast. The aquarium is great and plenty of nice places to shop and eat. Make the trip and make a weekend out of it, you wont regret it.

Chas


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> The wife and I are a for sure, renting a room this weekend when I figure out if we need it for 1 night or 2.
> 
> For anyone sitting on the fence, we spent a weekend just over the border in KY a few years back and had a blast. The aquarium is great and plenty of nice places to shop and eat. Make the trip and make a weekend out of it, you wont regret it.
> 
> Chas


Thanks for the update Chas! I agree, anyone coming from out of town will really enjoy themselves.

For those that are attending, drop the link in your sig so we can continue to promote the HERF. There are numerous people from other boards that are coming as well, so the above list is actually bigger. Can't wait!!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright everyone, Adam (AdamTrioxin) has worked out a deal with Hooters that gets the HERF 200 free wings to start out with. These wings will be out right around 2pm, so everyone that intends on eating free wings, get there at 2! We'll probably have everyone meet at The Party Source around 1-1:30 to get their cigars from Eric and take a look at the shop, then head to Hooters. 

As far as more food goes, we can have everyone individually order, or everyone can bring like $5-$10 cash and we'll just order extra wings in groups of like 50 or 100. 

As more updates come about, I'll be sure to let you all know. I'm going to be working with Eric at The Party Source in a few weeks to work out the free cigars each herfer will get. Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Alright everyone, Adam (AdamTrioxin) has worked out a deal with Hooters that gets the HERF 200 free wings to start out with. These wings will be out right around 2pm, so everyone that intends on eating free wings, get there at 2! We'll probably have everyone meet at The Party Source around 1-1:30 to get their cigars from Eric and take a look at the shop, then head to Hooters.
> 
> As more updates come about, I'll be sure to let you all know. I'm going to be working with Eric at The Party Source in a few weeks to work out the free cigars each herfer will get. Can't wait to meet everyone!


Fuggin A! Thanks for all your hard work Ian. Tell Eric that we all love some Pepin cigars :tu :r :bn


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> Fuggin A! Thanks for all your hard work Ian. Tell Eric that we all love some Pepin cigars :tu :r :bn


I forgot to mention, since your already a customer, you don't get any. :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> I forgot to mention, since your already a customer, you don't get any. :tu


I will renounce my status as a customer for the weekend of the Herf :tu

I will buy from Thompson's that weekend :r


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

One month and one day until we HERF!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Bump to the top


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

To the top!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dang-it Bump! :tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Any chatter and confirmations from the current list would be great. Trying to get a more concrete head count as this is getting closer.


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm still 70% yes, 30% or so percent no.... I should know for certain by the end of next week.... It all depends if I am back in Boston that weekend....

-Francis


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

You can add me again.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Still planning on being there.



BengalMan said:


> Any chatter and confirmations from the current list would be great. Trying to get a more concrete head count as this is getting closer.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is the updated list. 3 weeks away!

1) BengalMan
2) Elderboy02
3) Smitdavi
4) Chippewastud
5) IndyRob -- Maybe
6) hotreds
7) garyatmaui
8) Seanohue
9) hardcz
10) AdamTrioxin
11) WarMace
12) Brad
13) ChasDen
14) The Dakotan -- not likely
15) Jbailey (maybe)
16) Eric B
17) thunderbucks
18) schweiger_schmoke (probable)
19) spectrrr (probable)
20) DAFU


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Just got confirmation from most on the list, for those that haven't sent confirmation, please do so!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Little over 2 weeks away!:chk


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright, I spoke with Eric at The Party Source today. I need everyone that will be attending's first and last name (you can go ahead and post it in this thread). These names will be put on a list that Eric at TPS will have. When you come down to the herf, just stop at TPS and give Eric your name and he will give you your free bag of cigars. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone. This is coming together great!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Alright, I spoke with Eric at The Party Source today. _*I need everyone that will be attending's first and last name (you can go ahead and post it in this thread)*_. These names will be put on a list that Eric at TPS will have. When you come down to the herf, just stop at TPS and give Eric your name and he will give you your free bag of cigars.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone. This is coming together great!


I would rather not post it here.

PM incoming

Chas


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> I would rather not post it here.
> 
> PM incoming
> 
> Chas


Not a problem. To those that want to PM me, that's fine. Or if you'd like I can just use your CS name. If people would rather me do that, then I will.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> I would rather not post it here.
> *Chas*


Isn't that it right there :r


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

You still need our names?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

No, screen names will work.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Bump! 6 days!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

:chk :chk :chk

Car rented, procrastinating on the room 

Looking forward to the trip.

Chas


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

So this herf is Friday the 7th?~!?!?!

Someone PM me the details pLLLease. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

The Herf is on this Saturday starting around 1-1:30 pm at the Party Source, food at Hooters around 2:00 and drinks at the Beer Sellar after that :tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Feel free to PM Adam any last minute questions. He's pretty much taking the regins from now till Saturday and wrapping up all the details. He will also be providing Eric at The Party Source with a list of names / screen names on Friday so that you can pick up your cigars.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

I hate to be party pooper but I am going to have to drop out.
I am leaving Sunday morning for a trip and some things have happened both personal and work that give me far to much to do in the time before I leave.

Enjoy..........sorry Chas, looking forward to meeting you.



BengalMan said:


> Feel free to PM Adam any last minute questions. He's pretty much taking the regins from now till Saturday and wrapping up all the details. He will also be providing Eric at The Party Source with a list of names / screen names on Friday so that you can pick up your cigars.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there anyone on this list who is not coming? 

I need to make a final list for Eric so he knows how many samplers to have ready to go for you out-of-town herfers :tu

1) BengalMan
2) Elderboy02
3) Smitdavi
4) Chippewastud
5) IndyRob -- Maybe
6) hotreds
7) Kidrock
8) Seanohue
9) hardcz
10) AdamTrioxin
11) WarMace
12) Brad
13) ChasDen - Mrs. ChasDen
14) CigarMonkel
15) Jbailey (maybe)
16) Eric B
17) thunderbucks
18) schweiger_schmoke (probable)
19) spectrrr (probable)
20) DAFU


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2008)

I probably won't be able to make it. I start a new job on Monday and have a bunch of stuff to get together this weekend.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

BUMP :tu


Any last minute additions?


----------



## Brian D. (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm the new guy to this forum, but thought it would be alright to post an after action report:

There were about 20 or so there. Quick trip to Party Source, then everybody started rolling into Hooters. They came for the wings, cigars, and camaraderie, but stayed quite a while when they saw the "$1 drafts all day" signs! :tu

If I was more familiar with the players here I'd try to list the attendees but don't wanna leave anybody out. Maybe Bengal man can take a stab at that...if the 50+ year old Cuban he smoked didn't kill him!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad you could make it to the herf Brian, a good time seemed to be had by all :tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Brian D. said:


> I'm the new guy to this forum, but thought it would be alright to post an after action report:
> 
> There were about 20 or so there. Quick trip to Party Source, then everybody started rolling into Hooters. They came for the wings, cigars, and camaraderie, but stayed quite a while when they saw the "$1 drafts all day" signs! :tu
> 
> If I was more familiar with the players here I'd try to list the attendees but don't wanna leave anybody out. Maybe Bengal man can take a stab at that...if the 50+ year old Cuban he smoked didn't kill him!


Haha, thanks for the recap Brian and it's good to see you over in these parts. The Van **** was definitely not what I was expecting. I think I'll steer clear of those. lol.


----------

